# 10/03/09 Buckeye Lake - Big Cat Tournament



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Buckeye Lake (Liebs Island Ramp)- Friendly Big Cat Tournament

October 3, 2009 (Daytime) 8am-4pm. Signup will begin at 7am.

Entry = $10 per person. 100% Payback.

The two biggest catfish caught split the money.
--All state fishing and boating laws must be obeyed.
--All fish must be caught on rod and reel, no trout lines or jug fishing and no bank/ limb lines.
--Fishing is only permitted within the tournament lake. 
--Each person is allowed to weigh in two fish. (If one person catches the two biggest cats they can win both pots)
--14 Minimum (Channel, shovelhead, and bluecats are the only catfish that will be weighed)
--Dead or Short Fish will not be weighed.
--In case of a tie, we will divide the pot. 
--Weigh in will be at Liebs Island Parking Lot at 4:009pm
--Boat and bank fishing permitted.
--All fish must be taken off stringers and taken out of baskets at weigh in.
--Any and all complaints will be heard at weigh-in that night only.

For more information contact David McCoy 
Home (740) 767-3426 Cell (740) 503-4889


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think Buckeye lake has Bluecats....lol


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree that buckeye lake has no bluecats. But many people believe that a channel cat of a certain size or color are bluecats. 

So I included bluecats to cover that situation. The only place that I have caught true bluecats is from the Ohio River. And once you have caught a few there is no mistake.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

wasn't it you that had one out there about 2 weeks ago? if it was what was your results of that one? if it wasn't deer season i'd come on out, so it will depend if it is a warm day or not....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah we had the tournament a couple weeks ago the Winning Fish was 8-4 and 5-8. 17 people showed up and a split pot of 85 a piece. It was a good time with some decent fish weighed in. This is a day time tournament coming up so i wouldnt worry about deer hunting till the end of October anyways.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

do we register there at 7am then? or preregister here?

I've never really done a tournament for catfish before. Let alone fish Buckeye Lake. If anything it'd be a reason to be out fishing and finally getting to meet some other OGFers.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

You register at Liebs Island between 7 am and 8 am. Everybody will be blasting acrossed the lake at 8 am so I suggest register a little early.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

HUNTorFISH: As Shaun mentioned we did have 17 at the tournament with the largest two fish being 8.4# & 5.8#

ajangsta04: To register for the tournament just show up at the Lieb's Boat Ramp between 7am & 8am with $10. As Shaun mentioned earlier is better because we will all be leaving to fish at 8am.

Check out these websites for other catfish tournaments
www.deercreekcatfish.com
www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com
www.neocats.org


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious how many of you OGF people are going to be heading out for this??


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I plan on being out there with some buddies of mine.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

should be a good time im not really sure how many people will be heading out but i think there will be a good turn out


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I talked to few more people who are coming out for the tournament. There should be a good crowd for this one. Hope to see some of you out there.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Buckeye Lake Big Cat Results  (10-03-09)
I would like to thank all who came out for the tournament. We had 20 people show up.
The Top Two Fish were
5#-1oz Channel Cat caught by Nikki Aucreman
4#-14oz Channel Cat caught by Chad Adcock
There were a lot of catfish caught with several other 3# & 4# fish.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Being my first catfish tournament, I had a good time out there. real windy that day but the fish were biting in the morning. Those black spots do make me curious.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not sure what those black spots are on the fish. We have caught alot of them like that at Buckeye Lake this year. It almost seems like tar on them. The ones that we have caught have come from all over the lake so they don't seem to be concentrated in any area.


----------

